# Will the anemone save my clownfish from ich



## wrathjen

I have a tomato clown with ich and a bubble-tip anemone. I had purchased two new fish a couple of weeks ago which both died about a day or two apart from each other after starting freshwater dips. I'm sure the stress of ich, buying and treatment helped in their quick demise as well as one of them being the carrier. I was going to start treating the clown too but he wasn't showing any signs and there was no way I was catching him in the tank. He then started spending A LOT of time in the anemone and I noticed the ich. I know some cleaner shrimps/wrasses help remove ich but will an anemone? I don't have a quarantine tank (yeah, I know) and he is the last fish in the tank, except for some inverts. I don't want to put him through the stress of treatment if he has a better chance with the anemone.

Thanks


----------



## Kellsindell

Anemone will provide nothing for him and this is my theory, but it may cause the mucas that's on the clown to be less then it should be and actually cause the clown to get stung... again, that's just my theory, and if anyone can say otherwise please do. I'm just thinking outloud...


----------



## onefish2fish

im thinking along the same lines as kells but i dont know for sure. regardless the nem isnt going to save the fish from ich. 

for future, spend the $20 for a seperate tank to QT fish for a month and not have to worry about this issue. you also NOT going to want to treat the display tank due to the inverts you have, which includes the nem.

welcome to the forum.


----------



## wrathjen

Thanks for both replies. I was going for that shot in the dark, hoping that the anemone slime would actually kill the ich. So much for the easy fix. I did have a quarantine tank a couple of years back but after two, or three more moves it became "excess baggage." This is only my second issue in ten years so I'm going to count my blessings and try to clean up the mess.

Thanks again.


----------



## Firstsalt

have you tried garlic it works great i got a new salfin tang a few days ago it developed ich i feed it food with garlic and now it is fine


----------



## Firstsalt

also what does a nem get from the clownfish if anything


----------



## princesuhaib

Firstsalt said:


> also what does a nem get from the clownfish if anything


he gets a buddy and the clown brings him food to eat


----------



## Firstsalt

thats what i thought and lol:-D


princesuhaib said:


> he gets a buddy and the clown brings him food to eat


----------

